# Sex/desire/fat - Only on your mind ?!



## Scandi (FFA) (Apr 9, 2006)

*Is this only on your mind?*

I just read a thread by nala, and her thoughts about this fat-attraction and she compared this to the same as having a preference for red heads, tall people etc.

For my part is FAT a kind of fetish/force of attraction, and that cant be compared to my other sexual preference (Ive always liked tall guys, but thats nothing compared to my fat attraction). Fat is such a strong factor!

I know our sexualize starts in the childhood, but what have affected this desire? I have a guess but would like to hear other peoples opinion about that.

*Only on your mind?*
I can only talk for myself, but I know sex only is something on my mind. Without going in details (and still keep this thread sober) I have for the past many years could give myself an orgasm only by thinking (and my fantasies always have to include fat/feeding/teasing/eating/gaining..).
Have other people experience that?

*Question:*

What do you think have affected this fantasy back in your childhood?
Have you also experience having an orgasm only by thinking?


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Apr 9, 2006)

Well, I like all body types, so perhaps I'm not qualified for the first question.

And if I could experience orgasm only by thinking, I'd be able to get so much more done and be a happier person.


----------



## Scandi (FFA) (Apr 9, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist: *lool* well get started, it's never to late to learn, hehe


----------



## missaf (Apr 9, 2006)

1. I honestly can't remember being attracted to anyone who wasn't fat. I'm not sure if it's a nurture issue, where my great grandmother, grandfater, mom, dad were all fat, and it's what I grew up with, or if it's just a nature kinda thing. Fat is attractive to me, it's comforting and I guess I just want to have comfort in life 

2. Wouldn't that be interesting! I don't think I could physically pull that off tho


----------



## Scandi (FFA) (Apr 9, 2006)

*Missaf:* I can be attracted to all size of guys (I guess Im attracted to his brain and the look in his eyes), but then it comes to sex something I missing if hes a skinny guy like my ex. Thats why I fantasised about other thing then I was together with him (and I dont feel proud about that, but I cant help it).
So actually I never had been truly honest to him.. all the time he asked me about my thoughts, I just said something hed like to hear. I just couldnt say to him: well it was fantastic sex and I fantasised about feeding and fattening you..


----------



## missaf (Apr 9, 2006)

There are very few men that aren't fat that catch my attention and make me go "WOWZERS!" Anthony Michael Hall, the actor, is one now days that catches my eye. Beyond that, if a man is going to get me hot under the collar, he's got to be fat 

Though yes, the soul and smarts of a man are ultimately what feed my attraction to them. My current man in my life is only 180 pounds, but he's still full of life and vigor and we have a connection on so many levels, it works like a well oiled machine.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Apr 9, 2006)

How about a fat AMH?


----------



## Obesus (Apr 9, 2006)

Is to expand my old 90's article "The Disciples of Flesh" from Apocalypse Culture into a full book on the feeding and weightgain fetish/preference. I know in my own case that it was simply the contact with a certain Warner Brothers' cartoon from 1937...the infamous "Pigs is Pigs", which is about a mad scientist fattening a gluttonous little pig, that did the trick. It must have been Fall, 1956: I was five years old....I can remember the electric shock of seeing that cartoon to this day. It not only opened my sexuality (maybe Freud was right!) it also pushed it in two directions...weightgain and obesity on the one hand and SM/BD in the other. To this day, fifty years later, I am still focused on both. 
I was just reading about Bob Flanagan, the famous performance artist and "Supermasochist" and I was surprised that the very same cartoon turned him in the direction of sadomasochism, but it didn't awaken the fat fetish. It is an individual matter, after all. 
I think the rest of my life has been an attempt to understand the whole psychological and spiritual dimensions of that experience back in 1956 and I have made some tremendous headway..hence, the book! I think a lot of this experience goes way back to the megalithic era, around 2,500 BC and is linked with the Great Goddess of Abundance archetype. We are in a period of extreme danger in the World right now and her return and the return of a need for her stability is signalled in many ways...the return of this archetype/fetish may be one of those signals!
To answer your second question, it is absolutely possible for me to have a completely fulfilling sexual experience, just by eating a tremendous amount of food or even just thinking about eating a tremendous amount of food...hence, my 300+ pounds! :eat2: :eat1: 




Scandi (FFA) said:


> *Is this only on your mind…?*
> 
> *Question:*
> 
> ...


----------



## BigFusionNYC (Apr 9, 2006)

Scandi (FFA) said:


> *Question:*
> 
> What do you think have affected this fantasy back in your childhood?
> Have you also experience having an orgasm only by thinking?



When I was a child I always enjoyed being bigger than the other kids and I did the stuffing pillows things many gainers talk about. I guess the love for being fat grew when most of the girls I was friends with in high school would pat my belly or rub it. I never was the fat guy you see on the talk shows "oh, I'm so sad, I have no friends, I sit alone in a corner in the lunch-room". I always talked to everyone, had lots of friends and no one was like "oh you're fat". I mean of course there were the stupid people, and verbal quips pretty much caught them off-guard, thinking I would like cry or something lol. All these factors and the finding of other people in our "community of gainers and fat admiration" led to the stop of my thinking "maybe I should drop some weight". 

As for experiencing an orgasm only by thinking, I can't say I've done that. Close but no cigar as they say. :eat1: :eat1: :eat1:


----------



## estrata (Apr 9, 2006)

> What do you think have affected this fantasy back in your childhood?

I've had these fantasies since I was likkle, so I can't remember. I stuffed the pillows, I put barbie clothes down my barbie's shirts (and no mom, they _weren't_ pregnant), I drank lots of water. I used to do these huge drawings of little people running all over, like lemmings, when I was 6. There was always one cave for the really fat little people, all gorging themselves. I'm gonna have to find those and scan them it. 

I think it's genetic, like being gay. Really, I do.

> Have you also experience having an orgasm only by thinking?

Well, I have this really cool thing. I don't want to get too gross, but during "that time of the month" when nothing can go on down there (well, I've heard-tell of people doing something then, but honestly... EWWW) and when I'm able to sleep in late in the morning, I'll have dreams (and of course, they always involve fat guys or myself gaining), and I'll be waking up as I orgasm. It's the most wonderful feeling ever. BEST way to wake up, but unfortunately I can't control it and make it happen. Obviously, my hands are no where near “down there”.


----------



## estrata (Apr 9, 2006)

Scandi (FFA) said:


> So actually I never had been truly honest to him.. all the time he asked me about my thoughts, I just said something hed like to hear. I just couldnt say to him: well it was fantastic sex and I fantasised about feeding and fattening you..



That's what I ended up telling my husband.... He was perfectly happy with it. Actually, he was more than a little relieved that he finally got to know what got me excited. I think us women worry to much about what our partner is going to think. Remember, they've been having inappropriate fantasies since they were, like, 11. Theyve read and memorized the book on these things. Very little is going to shock a man in that department.

But I think youre right, when you cant be honest with your husband its time to end it.


----------



## BigFusionNYC (Apr 9, 2006)

I forgot about dreams, yeah that is the only 'hands free' way I've done it. I don't wake up though like Estrata...


----------



## Scandi (FFA) (Apr 9, 2006)

*Obesus:* Yes, I think youre right about that. And I guess we have predisposition for all kind of fetishes  its all about how the fetish in the childhood are being provoke.


----------



## Scandi (FFA) (Apr 9, 2006)

*Estrata:* Well, I guess were thinking the same way  I remember in my childhood, that I thought about me and my friend, locked up in a candy store, and then we got rescued we both had gain a lot. And I remember me and my cousin having holiday on my grandparents farm (he was a really chubby boy), and I loved to poke his belly when we played, and one time I weight him.
I know it sounds like Im totally crazy *lol* but but but, thats the way things are.

Im glad to hear you told your husband about it.. but I just knew that I couldnt tell him (he was already dieting because he needed to stay slim of his duty, and I had tried to tell him a little about how much I loved he had gain But as I had said before: Ive never told a bf about this.
Before I entered this site, I thought I was the only one in the whole World with these fantasies.

- and to your dreaming-pleasures ;-) I know that you can learn to control them. I did, and today its a relief that I can decide then and if. Its the best way to start a new day, and in the middle of the day, and in the end of the day *lol* The BEST in the whole World


----------



## estrata (Apr 9, 2006)

I used to fantasize about the "Hansel and Gretel” story, when Hansel gets all fattened up by the witch and Gretel is saying “no, no, she’ll eat you!”. I used to imagine that I was Gretel and then we gave in and both got huge together.  

I know, until a few months ago I felt I was the only one. Now it seems the most natural thing in the world to talk about it, and be a member of, like, 50 yahoo groups about it. Yay for us!


----------



## Scandi (FFA) (Apr 9, 2006)

Oh yes, "Hans & Grete" I remember that story!!!


----------



## Tad (Apr 9, 2006)

More good questions 

For a long time I said that I thought my attraction to fat must be purely genetic, because I knew that it started long before puberty. However recently I've changed my mind somewhat. In mid-childhood, I forget the exact age but somewhere in the 5 to 7 year old range, children get slightly higher hormone levels for a year or two. This is when they stop looking quite so much like little kids, and more like boys and girls. Having a son who is now 8 years old, I've been reminded too of some of the behavior at that age. Maybe afterwards these feelings go into hibernation for a few years, but I'm beginning to think that some of what we want is set at that young age. Certainly it was in that age range when I got teased some for being heavier than my class mates, and when I knew my mother didn't approve of my size, and when I thought of a nick-name for a classmate that I didn't like, but decided not to use it because I didn't want anyone being teased for their size, and even when I thought about the nursery rhyme:

"Jack Sprat would eat no fat,
His wife would eat no lean,
and so betwixt them both
they licked the platter clean."

I knew I didn't like fat on my meat, so I was kind of like Jack Spratt, so did that mean I should have a wife who liked eating just fat? Did that mean she would be fat? I recall thinking about it, and deciding that yes to both of those questions would be OK. And there was an old children's book, "The Pumpkin Giant" about a princess and a boy who were both so fat they had to roll around, despite which the boy saves the kingdom and marries the princess, and they lived happily ever after, rolling around the castle--mind blowing, that they were so fat and got to live happily ever after!

Someone wrote in another thread that sometimes our desires and fetishes are based on what we fear. I wonder if maybe a variant of that is that they are based on what we feel we can't have--because we fear it, because we are denied it, because we feel we shouldn't have it. So maybe in that critical formative period, when I knew that fat was taboo, I developed a desire for it, that later became feeder/feedee/FA desires? I don't really know, but now I wonder.

As for the orgasm just by thinking--once, on a long, long, drive, when I had hours to work myself up to that level. Fortunately the traffic was light at the time, and I had a change of clothes available. I've learned not to think about things that hard on long car trips since then, and don't generally have hours with nothing else to do on my hands otherwise.

Regards;

-Ed


----------



## inertia (Apr 10, 2006)

Like Obesus, and many many others, I saw the cartoon 'Pigs Is Pigs' as a child and I suppose, looking back, that was my first sexual experience. That's one of my earliest and most vivid memories. 

I remember feeling not so much as though it awoke something in me, but as though it had been made for me...I was amazed, but also a little shocked- as though someone had been able to peek into my very secret thoughts. I must've already been aware, in a limited and pre-sexual way, of what pushed my buttons.

My first ever crush was on a fat little boy in school (called Mark...he was adorable as an adult, too) when I was about ten, and every guy I've been with or attracted to since has been at least a _bit_ overweight. 

All my life, my fantasies have always been about men being fattened. They've also, at times, branched out into body inflation, which I find far weirder. 

Unlike the very lucky Scandi (FFA), I've only ever had one look-no-hands orgasm, and that was my very first. I've come close, since (on long bus journeys), but never quite managed to repeat the experience. I have an assistant for such matters now, though, of course...


----------



## Scandi (FFA) (Apr 10, 2006)

*Big FusionNYC:* Ups sorry, I overlook your good respond to this thread *blush*
I think you were a tough little boy (children can be really evil to eachother), you just had a good self-respect (and then the children didnt found it funny to tease anymore)! And Im glad you have forgotten all about losing weight :eat1: 

*Edx:* Thanks for your compliment, and thanks for your good answer!
I think youre on the right way about your conclusion. As I wrote earlier I think weve predisposition for all kind of fetishes.
Maybe a confusion of something we fear, something forbidden, something were not aloud to, and something there embarrassed us. But were all unlike, and I think were provoked of different things.
And I guess its easier for a woman to hide a little pleasure without anyone notice this 

*Inertia:* Hmm you just describe all my thoughts. It started the same way with me, but Im not sure I understand this the right way: _They've also, at times, branched out into body inflation, which I find far weirder. _Sorry about my bad English, Im not that stupid, I just need a little help, lol (or maybe just a dictionary).
And I sound good that you have an assistant for that now, hehe


----------



## DELPHI95 (Apr 10, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Well, I like all body types, so perhaps I'm not qualified for the first question.
> 
> And if I could experience orgasm only by thinking, I'd be able to get so much more done and be a happier person.


In my case I think it was being brought up where food was equated with love. Perhaps this is only a cultural thing? If you eat more it means you are completely accepting of the love of the person feeding you. Then growing fatter means being healthy and loved. As you grow older this becomes sexualized desire to be fattened up (or to fatten up?) even more. Then maybe the food becomes an aphrodiziac. Therefore the connection to sex.

I too can experience sexual arousal, even orgasm, just by thinking about it.
Well that is my two cents worth. What does everyone else think?


----------



## Buffetbelly (Apr 10, 2006)

Men have a big advantage here in that we have a pretty unambigous sign as to whether or not something is sexually interesting to us. So my own (very) personal signs (for example):

Thinking about favorite fantasies: partially yes
Naked thin woman: no
Naked thin woman doing sexy things: no
Thin woman rubbing and squeezing my belly and telling me how fat I am: yes
Woman feeding me donuts: yes
Woman feeding me asparagus: no
Man feeding me donuts: no
Naked fat woman: yes


----------



## missaf (Apr 10, 2006)

Buffetbelly said:


> Men have a big advantage here in that we have a pretty unambigous sign as to whether or not something is sexually interesting to us. So my own (very) personal signs (for example):
> 
> Thinking about favorite fantasies: partially yes
> Naked thin woman: no
> ...




Pretty clear cut, BB, thanks for posting!


----------



## Scandi (FFA) (Apr 10, 2006)

*Buffetbelly:* Thanks for sharing your fantasies/things you find sexy, but I dont get any answer to my two questions?


----------



## Reads4Work (Apr 10, 2006)

For the first question, I am not sure there was anything particular that triggered anything from my childhood. As far as my taste in women, there is no common feature. It's very individualistic.

The second question, as a guy, anything a woman can say about me growing, food, being a big guy, whatever, and I 'will' get an erection. I don't know when it started or what, but as far back as in junior high it's been that way, and I was very thin back then.


----------



## inertia (Apr 10, 2006)

Scandi (FFA): "Im not sure I understand this the right way: They've also, at times, branched out into body inflation, which I find far weirder. Sorry about my bad English, Im not that stupid, I just need a little help, lol (or maybe just a dictionary)."

oh god, right, body inflation...
Body inflation stories involve people getting bigger, literally blowing up, but generally with _gas_ rather than actual fat. The fantasies tend not to involve eating or feeding. They normally rely on some magical or fantastical 'scientific' explanation for the expansion. 

Body inflation fantasies are a whole different area to weight-gain fantasies, and in my opinion they're actually pretty much unrelated. Have a look at http://www.bodyinflation.org/ for a start. 

Be warned, though, the stories and art are really bizarre! To be honest, I'm a little weirded out by the fact that I get off on this stuff. Being into feederism makes 'sense', at least- body inflation absolutely doesn't! The only parallel I can find is the element of control- i.e. in both types of fantasy, the subject either relinquishes or loses control over their own body. 

That's enough from me for now- goodnight...


----------



## estrata (Apr 10, 2006)

Buffetbelly said:


> Men have a big advantage here in that we have a pretty unambigous sign as to whether or not something is sexually interesting to us. So my own (very) personal signs (for example):
> 
> Thinking about favorite fantasies: partially yes
> Naked thin woman: no
> ...



Someone should make a poll, a we can all vote on what turns us on the most.

For me, it's fantasies about myself gaining. But going through all the nice FFA/gainer Yahoo group photo galleries certainly works, as well.


----------



## Scandi (FFA) (Apr 10, 2006)

*Reads4work:* But in your childhood, you never fantasies about gaining or something like that?

Hmm thats why Ive thought about this the past years.. For me an orgasm only is something on the mind/brain (not only, dont get me wrong), but I was just curious if other have experience this.
But I thinks its interesting that this can happen only by thoughts.


----------



## Scandi (FFA) (Apr 10, 2006)

inertia: Thanks for the explanation and the link. I tried to translate that to Danish in your first posts, and it doesnt make any sense to me (I mean, I understood it the same as gaining).

And I dont think youre weird. There are a lot of parallels between those two things.

Sweet dreams


----------



## Reads4Work (Apr 10, 2006)

Scandi (FFA) said:


> *Reads4work:* But in your childhood, you never fantasies about gaining or something like that?
> 
> When I was younger, I was very thin. It was so difficult to gain weight, that I don't remember ever really fantasizing about gaining. I just wanted to be bigger. I often wore long sleeve shirts because I was embarassed about how small my arms were. I played sports, but sports that required more agility than bulk, such as baseball, basketball, track, and tennis. I assumed that as I got older that some day I would gain weight.
> 
> In the early 1990s, when I was in my early 30s I began telling people that I wanted to marry a woman who was a good cook who liked larger guys. It was more a joke than anything else as I was still thin. Only recently did the weight start to stick, and now it's very easy to gain weight. Fantasies revolve more around meeting someone who would prefer me larger to smaller. Also, for me getting larger doesn't necessarily mean fat, although as I've gotten heavier there is more fat there. But I'd prefer to get larger much like an offensive lineman in American football, than simply eat to get fat. I prefer the feeling of being larger. The feeling of clothing being tight about my shoulders and arms now is a really nice feeling.


----------



## estrata (Apr 10, 2006)

Huh, that's interesting. So you're not really a gainer, so much.... It's almost like you were imprinted at a young age to want to be bigger, because you were so thin.

I think that's different to gaining fantasies, which develop when one is very young. Very interesting!


----------



## Reads4Work (Apr 10, 2006)

> Huh, that's interesting. So you're not really a gainer, so much.... It's almost like you were imprinted at a young age to want to be bigger, because you were so thin.
> 
> I think that's different to gaining fantasies, which develop when one is very young. Very interesting![



I suppose. I hadn't thought about it all that much. It is strange to be bigger than most of my friends now. When I've thought about being bigger, whatever weight I imagined never seemed all that big once I got there. At 235 (5'10"), I feel like I can get much larger.


----------



## DELPHI95 (Apr 11, 2006)

Scandi (FFA) said:


> *Is this only on your mind?*
> 
> I just read a thread by nala, and her thoughts about this fat-attraction and she compared this to the same as having a preference for red heads, tall people etc.
> 
> ...


Scandia,

Thanks for the thought provoking thread. I never really thought about it until you asked the question. Sweet Dreams!


----------



## AZ_Wolf (Apr 11, 2006)

estrata said:


> I think that's different to gaining fantasies, which develop when one is very young. Very interesting!



Maybe not necessarily. It depends on if you heed them. I actually drew pictures of people gaining huge amounts of weight on the blackboard I had in my room when I was a little kid, but I never let anyone see them...then later I thought about it on a few occasions when I saw food at home, but let that pass too. Through all that I was a huge gym rat and worked out until I was about 28, and still stayed thin until I was 30.5. So while all that was in my head, I never addressed it until much later.


----------



## Kimbo (Apr 11, 2006)

ok, ok I have read this whole thread...... and the only thing my mind has focused on is this Jedi mind trick orgasm thing!!!!!! WOW ...... I have just gotta learn that!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

And yes, I know this says a whole lot about where my mind is firmly planted!!! hehe. ....... but then it could be that I just adore my Scandi friend.

(note to self: must make my posts more pertinent, insightful and interesting and then people may want to talk to me)


----------



## Scandi (FFA) (Apr 11, 2006)

*Kimbo:* lol, youre so funny. Im SO proud of you; - reading a whole thread (such a good boy) hehe
And were all looking forward to read some thread posted by you (but I dont think youre having any trouble with meeting new people in here).  

What about you, have you thought about this since your childhood?


----------



## Scandi (FFA) (Apr 11, 2006)

*Reads4Work:* I agree with Estrata, it was also my thought then I read your posts. You have another kind of angle to gain, interesting. And it did also start in your childhood.

Do anyone know if there ever has been published a book about this?!


----------



## Buffetbelly (Apr 11, 2006)

Scandi (FFA) said:


> *Buffetbelly:* Thanks for sharing your fantasies/things you find sexy, but I dont get any answer to my two questions?


 
OK, I answered the second question about mind only excitment --the answer is that it takes me only so far (not very).

The first question has a much longer answer. I was a fat child, then got slim as a young teen, husky when I first got out of my parent's home then stable until age 40 when middle age spread turned into explosive fat growth. As a fat child of 5 or 6 I had fantasies about eating massive amounts of food --everything in a whole refreshment stand for example --and getting huge. These fantasies were definitely sexual, even well before puberty. 

I can date my interest in large women to a little later: 5th grade and age 10 or 11. My teacher weighed well over 300 pounds and I was in love with her. I would sit every day in the cafeteria and watch her eat lunch --adoring every mouthful she consumed. This was also the year my voice changed --the only baritone in a choir of boy sopranos!


----------



## DELPHI95 (Apr 11, 2006)

Scandi (FFA) said:


> *Reads4Work:* I agree with Estrata, it was also my thought then I read your posts. You have another kind of angle to gain, interesting. And it did also start in your childhood.
> 
> Do anyone know if there ever has been published a book about this?!


I will look into that Scandi. I am sure there are many. Whether they are about the positive aspects of gaining is another question. (note to self: must make my posts more pertinent, insightful and interesting and then people may want to talk to me)


----------



## Scandi (FFA) (Apr 11, 2006)

*AZ Wolf:* I think most people with these desire like us, hide them.
It has been our own secret through the whole life, and only something in our brains. But there comes a time where we want to bring it to the real life  and Internet-sites like this only help us on the way.


----------



## DELPHI95 (Apr 11, 2006)

Scandi (FFA) said:


> *AZ Wolf:* I think most people with these desire like us, hide them.
> It has been our own secret through the whole life, and only something in our brains. But there comes a time where we want to bring it to the real life  and Internet-sites like this only help us on the way.


I agree with Scandi. It is our modern western culture that makes fattening a bad thing. So that such feelings are repressed and not spoken about, except on wonderful sites as this, for fear of rejection. This was not always the case, as larger size once was a sign of wealth, and in other societies such as Tahiti (only one of many examples, if you lookup in Google) fattening and light skin are marks of sexual desirability and virility for men.


----------



## Scandi (FFA) (Apr 11, 2006)

*DELPHI95:* Yes and I HATE this modern culture, and I think we should go back to fatness = sign of wealth.
Or maybe just create our own city (only people who are attracted to fat can live there) hehe
I think we could do it well. So many different education etc.!


----------



## DELPHI95 (Apr 11, 2006)

Scandi (FFA) said:


> *DELPHI95:* Yes and I HATE this modern culture, and I think we should go back to fatness = sign of wealth.
> Or maybe just create our own city (only people who are attracted to fat can live there) hehe
> I think we could do it well. So many different education etc.!



Hmm..Only the fattest will be most wealthy? Wonderful idea!  Of course also include the men who want to be fattened or fatter to live there too. :eat2: Sounds like a dream come true? And so many different educations would definitely be a bonus. I like your thinking!! hehehe


----------



## Spiff (Apr 11, 2006)

inertia said:


> Like Obesus, and many many others, I saw the cartoon 'Pigs Is Pigs' as a child and I suppose, looking back, that was my first sexual experience. That's one of my earliest and most vivid memories.
> 
> I remember feeling not so much as though it awoke something in me, but as though it had been made for me...I was amazed, but also a little shocked- as though someone had been able to peek into my very secret thoughts. I must've already been aware, in a limited and pre-sexual way, of what pushed my buttons.



as yet another person who..."was affected", let's say, by this cartoon, i feel compelled to mention this...

...Warner Brothers has been releasing DVD sets of cartoons..."Golden collections", i believe. 4 discs to a set. the 3rd set of them has this cartoon.


----------



## GrowingBoy (Apr 11, 2006)

>I know our sexuality starts in the childhood, but what have affected this >desire? I have a guess but would like to hear other peoples opinion about >that.

My earliest memory of "fat sexuality" was the Pigs is Pigs cartoon, which I saw at the age of 6 years old. At the time I was a slender child, but by the age of 8 or so I had become chubby. Thinking back, I believe that these two events may have been related. 

>I can only talk for myself, but I know sex is something entirely mental. 

The mind is definitely the dominant sex organ. 

>my fantasies always have to include fat/feeding/teasing/eating/gaining..)

I am definitely in the same category; it is rare for me to orgasm *without* thinking about feeding/fat, etc. At the same time, I've noticed that at fantasies seem to gain strength after repeated mental stimuli. For example, after I've overeaten and my belly has swollen to the size of a basketball, I often find feedee fantasies to be almost irresistable. However, if I've been eating moderately, the fantasies often lose steam.


----------



## voidhead (Apr 12, 2006)

This whole thread is fascinating to of me especially that one cartoon that many of you saw. My story is a bit different, and the more I think about my childhood the more I believe there were several factors that determined my current sexuality:

my Aunt and Uncle on my father's side are pretty obese...around 400 or so each...and I remember as a child being fascinated by their weight

when I was around 8, 9 or so childhood friend of mine named Timmy had what I now believe to be an eating disorder and would constantly eat McDonald's. He gained a lot of weight in a short amount of time and I was fascinated.

Around 10 years old, well before my first orgasm, I remember admitting to friends during a sleepover that I was "turned on by fat people". I defintiely recognized this fact well before I was fully sexually aware.


----------



## Scandi (FFA) (Apr 12, 2006)

*Growingboy:* I dont think my fantasies ever will be less strong because of the amount of food, but Ive noticed one strange thing the past few weeks:

My fantasies loose some power for every time I wrote about them. Maybe because its not only my own fantasy anymore, but Ive shared them with a lot of people? I think many things can be talked to death.

Dont get me wrong, I still have the same desires/fantasies, but I think the best way for me is to experience my fantasies without too much talking. Just something there happen.. something very special between two people who loves each other, and dont planning what to do, just do it  live it through.


----------



## Scandi (FFA) (Apr 12, 2006)

Forgot to say:
Thats why its SO extremely important for me to find a person I really connect with. A man who can read my minds, a man who know what Im thinking and what Id like.. Because I really like the thought about different role play, and thats something you have to see in each others eyes.
Just explore and make the (game) role play be reality without too much "play arrangement".


----------



## Scandi (FFA) (Apr 12, 2006)

*Voidhead:* Its thought-provoking how many people who remember those cartoons as the first exciting experience. And I know that many people, who have watched this in their childhood, dont have developed these desires/fantasies.

Maybe our mind is building the same way as our body: Were all predisposition for all kind of sickness, it all depend how our bodies is susceptible to all the provocations we meet.


----------



## Buffetbelly (Apr 12, 2006)

Add me to the growing list of people affected by Pigs is Pigs at a very young age. For fans of cartoon gluttony and weight gain, there's a great yahoo group for it with lots of stills and clips:

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/cartoongluttony2/


----------



## DELPHI95 (Apr 12, 2006)

Scandi (FFA) said:


> *Voidhead:* Its thought-provoking how many people who remember those cartoons as the first exciting experience. And I know that many people, who have watched this in their childhood, dont have developed these desires/fantasies.
> 
> Maybe our mind is building the same way as our body: Were all predisposition for all kind of sickness, it all depend how our bodies is susceptible to all the provocations we meet.



Scandi, Yes I too believe it is important to connect with your partner so that you "read each others mind".:smitten: For me, part of the excitement is the anticipation of NOT knowing all what will happen in advance. (With a partner who knows what your fantasies are and how to fulfill them.) It opens up many unforseen possibilities to explore and role play, and makes life much more interesting!


----------



## coyote wild (Apr 13, 2006)

Scandi (FFA) said:


> 1. What do you think have affected this fantasy back in your childhood?



When it comes to influences, my memory stretches as far back as the late 80's. I was maybe 2 or 3, and I saw a cartoon called "Maxie's World!" There was this episode called "Fat Chance" about one of the characters (a brunette is all I remember) concerned about her weight. She would look in the mirror and imagine these little tiny versions of herself (sort of like the classic devil on one shoulder and an angel on the other) calling her names. It was the first time I ever heard the word "fatso." In fact, I thought she was being called "fat soap" and for the LIFE of me, I couldn't quite understand what that meant. Anyway, the episode struck a chord with me and an FA was born.

Throughout the rest of my life, I was on the lookout for other weight gain-related subject matter in the media. Unfortunately, if I ever saw anything, it was only once. One Saturday morning, I was watching the Ghostbusters cartoon and saw the classic "Munchies" PSA. I was on the lookout for that commercial for years after that. It wasn't until about 2 years ago that I finally saw it again.

The original _Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory_ of course was one of my influences. I really enjoyed the reimagining 

All of these things just intrigued me for some reason. When I was barely walking, I remember stuffing my brother's hat into the pouch of my sweater and calling it my "belly."

We also have video of me when I was about 4 or so, with two big balloons under my shirt that were supposed to resemble breasts. On the video, I had to smile at the fact that I kept pushing out a balloon, leaving one under my shirt. No one seemed to understand why.

My grandmother was very fat (she's lost some weight since then) and I remember her babysitting me, and holding me. I would fall asleep on her, she was like a waterbed. It was so comforting. I felt so safe.

So all of those factors certainly lended a hand to my current preference. Although, who's to say I wouldn't have ended up like this anyway?



Scandi (FFA) said:


> 2. Have you also experience having an orgasm only by thinking?



I can only orgasm if I'm fantasizing. Sex doesn't do it for me, much to the dismay of my girlfriend. So I rely on Yahoo groups, and this place for my "sex." I have a very visual imagination.

But as for orgasming only by thinking? Well a good 70-80% of orgasm _is_ thinking, for me. The remaining bits involved touching of some kind. The only time I've ograsmed without touching, would involve wet dreams.

But since everyone's going into what "gets them off" as it were, I guess I'll throw in my two cents.

For some reason, I am very _very_ intrigued by the idea of a girl sharing my fantasies. And by sharing, of course, I mean a girl who's simply into the same things I am. I guess it's a subconscious need to belong. Trying to find people with similar tastes. I'm not intrigued in a sexual way or anything, I just wish I had a girl to talk to about things in the way of "fat." Although my girlfriend is supportive of my fantasies, she's not really _into_ them. And the guys I've talked to...well it's like talking to myself. It's not as "new" and "exciting" as it would be to talk to a female with similar tastes.

Hell, I even have trouble believeing that there *are* women with the same fantasies as mine: feeding/gaining, the whole shebang.

And as most of you know, I'm into the whole "farting" thing. I honestly don't know why. I don't like the smell of it (that's a little too much for me), but rather the sound, I guess. Fat women just look so plushy and soft, and the sound of a fart _sounds_ plushy and soft. It just fits for me.

It's also a perfect symbol for gluttony, which most of us have an affinity for, anyway. When you've eaten a big meal, what happens? You pass gas, you relieve your stomach. And a little bit of it lies in the S&M sector (although I'm not big on S&M). Farting is something to be embarrassed about (depending on who you are) and, to me, goes hand-in-hand with the image of a bunch of skinnier girls making fun of the fat one while she eats a big meal - just a generic fantasy I thought of. Compound the idea of the fat girl farting in front of the skinnier girls? Well, now. To me, _that_ makes for some mighty fine "orgasm" material.'

I wish more people had an open mind about it. I feel like a freak when people here refer to it as gross. And it sucks even more when part of the reason I'm here is to _not_ feel like a freak.


----------



## Scandi (FFA) (Apr 13, 2006)

*coyote wild:* wow, that a long an thoughtful answer, thanks.

lol fat soap, how cute  And yes, I think you had ended up this way even without cartoons.. Sooner or later youd have been provoked by some other fat things. But still something in your childhood need to had opened your mind and susceptibility to development excitement about fat.

And I know what you mean about the embarrassed-feeling. I think we all have different fantasies about that.
I also fantasy a lot about the humiliating things. Id love to embarrass a boyfriend. Tell him how fat he has become, call him things, use his body as I want to (and a lot more), but I could only do that because I adore his body, and its necessary that he know how attracted he is to me (and this humiliating-thing would only be a part of it, never 24/7).


----------



## voidhead (Apr 13, 2006)

Yeah I've been talking about this relationship between feederism/super-sized fat admiration and sadism for a long time. 

I believe that Feederism and extreme Fat Admiration is a form of Sadism for many people because part of what we can get off on is the helplessness of our partners. It's sexy to for some people to see the fat partner struggling, panting, even immobile due to their weight.

Not only is it tangible evidence of the weight gain and a sign of just how fat the feedee has become, its also sexually attractive in a more Sadistic realm where perhaps these people have a hidden desire to punish/hurt their partner. 

Sexuality is a very strange topic in general and it's so bizarre how different our sexual fantasies can be from morality and conventional behavior. 

I like talking about shit like this and being able to speak my mind. It is impossible to do so in the other boards on this site because all these angry disillusioned fat women are so sensitive and so afraid to hear people express their honest opinions and desires.


----------



## Scandi (FFA) (Apr 13, 2006)

*Voidhead:* Hmm I not extreme, and dont prefer the guy to be too fat, but yes, I do have a little S/M in me, and I like to be the dominate part (but sometimes I also need the guy to be dominate, take me over his knees if Ive been to naughty) hehe.

But what do you mean about the other boards here in forum? (what do you say which other people dont like to hear)?


----------



## sofaperuna (Apr 15, 2006)

What a wonderful thread - got me to think of many events in my life. Yes, I too saw "Pigs Is Pigs" when I was young, also there was another early Porky cartoon where he marries and his wife becomes a BBW (always will remember her reclining on the sofa eating chocolates). These early cartoons definitely influenced me to want to gain, which I finally got to do after my high metabolism slowed down after passing 45, and now I've developed a good case of middle age spread. I've also begun to follow my D/s tendencies.
I'd just like to say thanks for all the folk who posted, and to Scandi for starting the thread.


----------



## SolariS (Apr 16, 2006)

i think the fact that although you are attracted to a guy, his brain and his looks you still need him to be fat or gain is pretty sad. i have experienced the same thing. fighting with your fantasies. i mean... what´s more important? you will never get it all. gotta decide for yourself if feeding is such a substantial part of your life that you truly need it in a relaionship.

happy sunday

s.


----------



## missaf (Apr 17, 2006)

This thread sparked some memories  I remember being hugged and cuddled by my great grandmother. She had these MASSIVE matronly arms, kinda like the arms seen in the thread on the main boards! My grandfather on the other side of the family had a gut, and I do remember him eating practically the whole house to maintain it


----------



## Scandi (FFA) (Apr 17, 2006)

*Sofaperuna:* Thanks for your posts (one more to write on the cartoons-list).  

*SolariS:* I think Ive answered that question a thousand times, but Ill do it again ;-) Fat is not the most important, but Ill hope to find the whole packager one day! And I dont think thats impossible to find.. why do you say that?  

*Missaf:* Yes its interesting what people remember about simple/small thing from the childhood, and that this maybe has tricked our minds at that time.


----------



## Make_Lunch_Not_War (Apr 19, 2006)

voidhead said:


> It is impossible to do so in the other boards on this site because all these angry disillusioned fat women are so sensitive and so afraid to hear people express their honest opinions and desires.



I tend to agree. I've seen questions posted on this board that sparked interesting dialogue where the same or a very similar question posted on another board resulted in the poster being roasted alive due to the scathing "flames" they received. 

Call me crazy but I think there's something intrinsic in FFAs that makes them more compassionate in accepting the faults and imperfections of men then not FFAs.

But hey, that's just my opinion.


----------



## estrata (Apr 19, 2006)

voidhead said:


> I like talking about shit like this and being able to speak my mind. It is impossible to do so in the other boards on this site because all these angry disillusioned fat women are so sensitive and so afraid to hear people express their honest opinions and desires.



I agree. The first time I posted on this site it was in - god forbid - the "weight room", which is supposedly about feederism, and I was treated like a degenerate by at least one regular to these boards who I won't name. I feel like women who arent intentionally fat but come to boards as a BBW have a really hard time accepting that other women can enjoy fat and enjoy becoming so or watching others become so. Like how dare you enjoy something that I absolutely hate about myself? Sorry if I sound bitchy about it, but as it was my first experience telling anyone besides my husband about my interests I was pretty pissed off (well at first really unhappy, they honestly made me cry. Hey, it was hard for me!  ) that these ranting BBWs (I shouldnt even call them that, in my opinion a BBW is beautiful because she loves herself, just like anyone) decided to turn vulture on ME, when I was obviously so worried about it myself. And they can get really petty about it. It's really pathetic.

Anyhoo, I feel really left out that I never saw "Pigs Is Pigs". Everyone seems to have! Is there somewhere you can download it? I remembered another funny thing just now, though  when I was reeeally young (like four), I remember being totally squeamish  thats the only way I can think to describe it  about the word belly. I remember my grandpa patting my stomach and saying something about my belly and I turned all red!  Has anyone else had this? I noticed gainers and feederism folks always use the word "belly" - does that word make everyone else a bit tingly? LOL. I mean, stomach doesnt do anything for me, and tummy is a bit to cutsy. Maybe we should take a poll on our favorite fat-related words?


----------



## missaf (Apr 19, 2006)

... I'm sorry you were treated like that Estrata. I hope it wasn't me-- I sincerely apologize on behalf of myself anyway! That's not right to treat people who come here to open up about SA...


----------



## estrata (Apr 19, 2006)

Thank you missaf. It wasn't really you so much, I honestly cant remember who said what,  but still that makes me feel better. 

I feel like falling into an I love you guys, man! speech.  

Honestly, finding the gainer/feederism community has been the first time Ive really felt like I belong in some kind of group. Its very weirdly significant for me. :wubu: 

I think it is for a lot of women when they realize they aren't the only ones.


----------



## missaf (Apr 19, 2006)

I really don't believe in dividing up the community under lots and lots of labels, I just believe in Fat Acceptance, Size Acceptance, as it were. That's it, plain and simple. We need to support each other, regardless of what style of SA we practice


----------



## Buffetbelly (Apr 22, 2006)

missaf said:


> I really don't believe in dividing up the community under lots and lots of labels, I just believe in Fat Acceptance, Size Acceptance, as it were. That's it, plain and simple. We need to support each other, regardless of what style of SA we practice


 
Aw, that's no fun! Let's split up into cliques and flame and ignore each other like they do on the other board!


----------



## missaf (Apr 22, 2006)

Buffetbelly said:


> Aw, that's no fun! Let's split up into cliques and flame and ignore each other like they do on the other board!




Okay! Me and BB will form the IHOP pancake crowd!


----------



## Scandi (FFA) (Aug 3, 2006)

*Make_Lunch_Not_War:* Well it's how you choose to look at it. It don't think that I'm more compassionate in accepting the faults and imperfections of men, than not FFAs.

I don't look at overweight as an imperfection. Bellies, love handles and the out-of-shape look are "the supreme good" in my World (plus a clever brain and seductive eyes).
Maybe you meant something else about faults and imperfections, but I'm very particular, and the perfectly guy are not looking like our age of ideal.

Period.


----------



## Scandi (FFA) (Aug 3, 2006)

Just to come back to the object: As we're agree, our sexualism starts in the childhood. And in so many other "fetish/desires" it's about humiliation (some part of it), and I believe that many of us deep down without recognize it, we're turned on by this.

And for all of us who love the "teasing/gaining" part, maybe has experience something in the childhood. Whether it was because we're told about others who were fat or because we're chubby as children, and was being told it was wrong...

Just some thoughts.


----------



## Wanderer (Aug 3, 2006)

Scandi (FFA) said:


> *Question:*
> 
> What do you think have affected this fantasy back in your childhood?
> Have you also experience having an orgasm only by thinking?



1. Now that's a tough one. As far back as I can remember, I enjoyed both being big and the idea of being even bigger. At age 10, I weighed more than 200 pounds, and was perfectly happy. Sure, I tended to rip through the seats of my jeans, and pop the snaps open... I liked doing that.

If I had to point to one thing that helped shape my love of being and feeling big and soft and fat... it would probably be my Uncle Wesley. He was _*huge!*_ The sort of huge, soft fatness that overflows armchairs, squeezes into full-sized cars, and puts a name and face to the term "lumbering". Okay, I was all of four feet tall, and he was 6'7", but still...

2. <chuckle> I plead a lack of information... I'm a virgin, as yet. But if arousal is any indication, I'm a prospective "yes" for this survey.

I'd've answered sooner, but I had to go, er, "blow off some steam" after reading all those wonderful concepts. Just the very thought of lying there while one of you lovely ladies touches my big, soft belly and tells me how huge and fat I am... or even engaging in a little RP as I "struggle" to "escape" my flabby fate as you tell me how impossible it is that I'll ever be thin... or even a little sizeplay, as I "hold you prisoner" beneath my massive midsection...

<adjusts pants again...>

Yours excitedly,

The wishing-he-had-someone-to-grow-wide-with,

Wanderer


----------



## fishhat (Aug 3, 2006)

Heh, I can only really get off when I think about things of this nature. I had no idea it was common until I found this site. I thought I was totally screwed up. What a relief. 

But no, I can not get off only thinking. That requires an imagination much stronger than mine.


----------



## lemmink (Aug 3, 2006)

1. What do you think have affected this fantasy back in your childhood?

I can chart back my dreams of being fat and being surrounded by fat people to the age of four. I've no idea what started it. My family are all very slim. Later on I was a fan of Augustus Gloop, too - but that did come later. I can't think of any particular trigger. My mother (who has no idea about my fantasies) always likes to bring up the fact I used to try and force feed my older cousins when I was three or four, bringing them food.

2. Have you also experience having an orgasm only by thinking?

Yes. yes. YES. YES! Yes. yes. I'm not fat myself, and neither is my boyfriend, so I sure get a lot of fun out of fantasising.


----------



## Rainahblue (Aug 3, 2006)

missaf said:


> I really don't believe in dividing up the community under lots and lots of labels, I just believe in Fat Acceptance, Size Acceptance, as it were. That's it, plain and simple. We need to support each other, regardless of what style of SA we practice



You'd better be glad I can't rep you anymore. I'm fresh out.

I love the term "Size Acceptance." Makes me feel all warm and fuzzy inside. ​


----------



## philosobear (Aug 3, 2006)

It's always been with me. I saw pigs is pigs too. Bugger me that's a heady thing to see at a tender age! But the fantasy has been with me as long as I can remember. Really has. And I try and try and try to explain it but I can't. Theories come and go, but nothing lasts. Because most of my other feelings change or resolve when I find out why I feel that way. None of my ideas have done that for this one! 

Oh yes boys and girls, no-hands orgasms are the most fun thing you'll ever learn to give into...you know it Scandi!


----------



## growingman (Aug 3, 2006)

I have to say my earliest memories are with "Pigs is Pigs" too. It is amazing how many of us were effected by that cartoon. After that often I got turned on when I saw women playing at force feeding someone or joking about making someone fat.


----------



## FreneticFangs (Aug 3, 2006)

well, different things will get me turned on, but only a fat person can make me come.. or thinking about fat.. etc. So even though I might be initially attracted to a thin guy/girl and enjoy the sex... I won't orgasm! Is anyone else like this?


----------



## Scandi (FFA) (Aug 4, 2006)

*philosobear: *Always a pleasure to read your well-considered thoughts, and I'm so glad that you've found the big love (and that she's share this "special" desire with you). Hmm maybe we'll see a bigger bear in the future? ;-)

*growingman:* Another to put on the cartoon-list. Interesting  
*
FreneticFangs:* Just the same way! ;-) I need to think about fat in someway (or else it's impossible for me to be "satisfied").


----------



## Fat10Up (Aug 4, 2006)

I think my gaining fetish started around 8th grade when this very hot girl at the time poked me in the belly and complimented how chubby I was! She did it with such a soft, sexy, and seducing voice I couldn't help getting a hormone rush. Of course I knew she really didn't prefer fat guys and her real aim was just to have some fun! After that, I started having a lot of fantasies about girls coaching me to get fatter in exchange for sexual rewards. 

Because I was at that very tender age of being an early teen, I think she really made an impression on me. From what I have read it is common for young teens to question their sexuality, and I think this event had quite an effect! 

Not to get off the subject, but when I started to realize that there was an ffa / weight gain / feeder community years later when the internet became common place I was amazed because I thought I was the only one who had these urges - I know everyone has heard that one before! But one thing the net did do for me is help me to develop the idea further and to be able to put it in words that what I really wanted to do, and that was gain for woman's pleasure!

Now for the second question, I have never been able to have an orgasm just thinking about gaining but what does happen sometimes is that I will eat to gain and tend to get aroused at the site of fattening goodies when doing so! Needless to say, this can be most inconvenient especially when I am in a food store looking to purchase something fattening..LOL! Needles to say, I manage to control my self by thinking of something that is a sexual turn-off, but its not easy!!!!!

I hope everybody found this entertaining! Finally, I think its nice to see people come out with there thoughts and talk about their sexual desires and fantasies. Too many times I see people who shun weight gain and feederism, and its nice to see some of us bring it out in the open and not keep it bottled up inside!


----------



## lara (Aug 4, 2006)

1) whit me it was something on tv too, but not a cartoon some kind of afternoon series for kids whit an eating contest in it. a 'sientist dude' invented a machine to make his friend win, but it broke and the poor guy ended up huge. i was very joung but i dont remember my exact age at the time. Sinds that day i started drawing boys gaining and i havent stoped till now.

2) i do that too! the weird thing is i can get myself to come by thinking and drawing.. but sadly i never came during actual sex. maybe because i never did it whit a bigger man. plus i cant realy concentrate on feeding fantesies during sex, i need to practice more

did you notice that most of us got the 'triger' from tv? i always thought tv didnt influence us all that much, but maybe vilant shows are bad afterall...


----------



## nico7_uk (Aug 5, 2006)

Wow Fat10Up you just reminded me of something similar that happened to me, when i was about 14 I had a Swedish Au Pair, and I think she was really weight obsessed, very thin, quite sexy and sometimes after I ate a lot she would touch my belly, feel it...once in a restaurant with my parents there, and I had eaten a lot.. Wow what a memory, and its made me remember I had this fantasy as far back as that..I also remember being affected by Charlottes Web, wasnt there a spider and a pig and some kind of encouragement?

My mother once put the fear of God into me about getting fat, I was eating biscuits and she really got upset about it...maybe that planted something as she was always giving us really healthy and boring food. In fact I read someone else talked about equating food with love, I realise i definitely have that link, being fed is a bit like being nurtured or loved I think..

Feeding and fat have always been my sexuality, and I sometimes want to change it, but it is how it is.. I split up with my last serious gf because she didn't like my sexuality, and since I would be very lucky to meet a girl out and about who was into all this, I often despaired of having a relationship which allowed for and satisfied my sexuality, and if I did find one, its like catch 22 because being really fat only appeals to one part of me, as I like a lot of sports and surfing, snowboarding..and being active! 

Anyway - I did find that role playing helped satisfy my hunger (!) and some girlfriends I have had have been cool with it..Also interestingly, there have been a few times when I have been making love that these fantasies didnt come into it - and this was when I was enjoying the connection, or the love we shared. In fact this was the most beautiful sex, and I was really surprised that love itself could be a turn on! The other interesting deviation from feederism was when I started practising tantra and working with sexual energy, where an instruction for some exercises is to try not to think, just to inhabit that area of your body..work with energy, and this showed me how stuck in my head I could be about the whole thing...I have to laugh at the surreality of it all - how mental we can be! 

Someone quite insightful once told me that I was experiencing this fetish because it was like a release valve for some early emotional scarring (being forcefed as a baby) and that a lot of fetishes are like this...

Anyway Im not trying to say that I dont like this fantasy or think there is anything wrong with it - I used to, hence all the exploration, but I feel quite comfortable with it at the moment, and have been seriously enjoying gaining again recently - I love having enough of a belly to play with! Having said that I feel gaining with a partner would be so much more fulfilling..
Im wondering whether I could be with a feeder but not take it too far, as in really enjoy our shared fantasy without getting huge..but then I know that most feeders enjoy really big men, and I know i would be swayed too fairly easily! so that kind of stuffs that up! My desire to gain is seriously strong, but as you can tell there is some conflict here for me and tensions, but its quite a delicious tension.. 

I never orgasmed just by thinking though I dont think..it does sound like a good trick! It must be possible I suppose...any blokes ables to?


----------



## Fat10Up (Aug 5, 2006)

Nico - Great story! I envy you because it happened more than once with your au pair! Anyway, was thinking about starting off with a similiar but related topic but I have to have sometime to put together my question. The idea about the "relief valve" that formed because of a past experience was really interesting!


----------



## nico7_uk (Aug 5, 2006)

Yes I saw a documentary about fetishes, and it was exploring how early trauma or abuse can cause pain that can only find a way to the surface through it being sexualised..maybe its true maybe not, interesting though isnt it! 

Trouble is - as someone said to me, is that although it is a release for it, it doesnt entail any conscious dealing with it, and so is unhealed...like a stuck record it keeps repeating, as if trying to get the message across! In my case mostly I dont care, but that is probably because its now associated with so much pleasure..and why not?

Sorry to take something so nice so seriously, but I enjoy exploring!


----------



## philosobear (Aug 5, 2006)

Nico, it's absolutely fine to take it seriously dude! Especially if you're trying to balance it with other activities- I have the same debates (see 'Addiction' thread) and I'm as puzzled as you about the roots of this thing. Your making a distinction between indulging something and understanding and healing what it might represent is very worthwhile...if it is a fetish, that is, which is open to question... 

What you say about loving sex being the best is true. If you put your hands around her waist and get hard, that's lust, but if you look in her eyes and get hard...

I have never been able to understand it...it's the one serious emotional force in my life that I have absolutely no idea about. And that's not for lack of trying. Sometimes this worries me, and sometimes I like leaving something out of the way of the all-dominating head! 

Obesus was talking about starting a 'fat man's tantra' thread...he's got some interesting things to say on it. Those sorts of practices are where to get the no-hands orgasms going! 

the things you guys have mentioned about early teen experiences have made me reassess one of mine. The first girl I ever 'stepped out' with...in the playground...it lasted about 23 hours... said she liked me because I was 'nice and fat and cuddly'. I was crushed because I thought she didn't take me seriously, but perhaps that was the sort of thing that was serious for her! 

all t' best...whether or not you scratch the itch!


----------

